# I can't see my ratings on the driver dashboard it shows daily 4 star weekly 4 and 365 4 stats ???



## Alan (Aug 13, 2014)

I can't see my ratings on the driver dashboard it shows daily 4 star weekly 4 and 365 4 stats ???


----------



## SOBE (Jul 9, 2014)

Same here since the last couple of days, my driver dashboard shows only "4" star for daily, weekly, monthly and yearly.
My driver app shows 4.72 and the customers also see 4.72


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thats because your driver website should be updated, Uber doesn't want you to know what you stars are really at :/


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Alan said:


> I can't see my ratings on the driver dashboard it shows daily 4 star weekly 4 and 365 4 stats ???


Same here, cumulative ratings is no longer showing. The only rating I see is on the driver's app.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Yup, same here. Shows four. They're ****ing with us.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

C'mon people! Remember what Big Brother said? "Ignorance is bliss.".


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow, it really bothers me that we all see different things on the dashboard--why would that be necessary? Seems Uber is letting all the locals control the software now and I am surprised by that. I have only been driving 7 weeks but I have not seen one single change to the software that I think is positive for the drivers and I have seen about 20 that are not. The old dashboard was actually easy to use and gave us the data we need to manage a business--why take that away from us? I have asked support this question but never got an answer. Oh well-=---hang in there right?


----------



## Josef (Aug 26, 2014)

Alan said:


> I can't see ratings on the driver dashboard it shows daily 4 star weekly 4 and 365 4 stats ???


Same thing here. 
Uber support said on busy days it may take 48 hours to update. Why just now is the dashboard not working? It was working fine for the last few months.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

I driving 10.46 mile but fare is o:00 lol driving free uber will be answer ...


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm getting the same thing.....everything shows a 4...Seriously?? I liked the feedback I got in the past, it at least gave me a smidgen of insight as to why my rating were high for a certaing night, or why they were a few points down......also, I don't think the 24/hr 7 day/ 30 day calculations are right anymore...I used the 24 and the 7 to judge if I needed to work harder if I could take a break....not pleased!!!


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I finally tried stopping the loading on the dashboard page so I could see my 1, 7, 30, 365 day totals. The trip # totals are off by about 100. I really don't like this at all.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Same with me; 365 is a 4* rating and 177 trips, in reality it's 4.75 and 304 trips. Even my 7-day only shows 5 trips and should be 15! Maybe it's only counting rated trips now?

This is only in the old dashboard; the new one shows the correct star rating.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Sure would be nice if they would share what is going on, wouldn't it? They can tell us when they think we are doing something wrong but they can't share network, software or other issues that are really their fault--why??? I had troubles with the app all weekend and got not feedback at all about why. I had three times normal increase in the messages that I did not have cell coverage and needed to move than normal and one of the times caused me to miss starting the trip and I got the $4 min when I discovered at end and had to start and stop then! Not happy either-come on Uber-we are your most important asset, why don't you help us manage our business by sharing?


----------



## Josef (Aug 26, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Same with me; 365 is a 4* rating and 177 trips, in reality it's 4.75 and 304 trips. Even my 7-day only shows 5 trips and should be 15! Maybe it's only counting rated trips now?
> 
> This is only in the old dashboard; the new one shows the correct star rating.


Where do I find a new one ?


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

I have also seen my dashboard disappear. When I emailed to ask what was told it should be working. 

Also, I have noticed something very odd. When I get a ride request the app will show it is 12 minutes out or whatever. Then, when I accept the ride on the app, the time to pick-up is higher, say from 12 to 17 minutes.

Very odd


----------

